# Central Machinery Jointer



## Pruiett Furniture

I found a new-looking 7" Central Machinery jointer on craigslist for $200. Is this brand good equipment? Is the price good?


----------



## vinnypatternmaker

Hi!
First of all, the blade is 7" long...odd size, probably difficult to get replacements.
Secondly, we own(ed) a few Central Machinery tools, and when even small problems arise, their customer "service" is well...lackluster, spelled S H * T T Y.
Price should be more like $90.00.
This is not as true with Grizzly; better, sometimes great stuff...however, beware while treading in Asia, or anywhere without a road map!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Pruiett Furniture

Thanks for the heads up. I have been to Harbor Freight and saw the quality of their stuff. Most anything from there (except maybe gloves) would be an unwise purchase.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe

chaplaindoug said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have been to Harbor Freight and saw the quality of their stuff. Most anything from there (except maybe gloves) would be an unwise purchase.


Power tool wise, I agree, but there are even exceptions to this such as the multi tool they have. Also, there are other things that work fantastically like their air compressors and nail guns.


----------



## Steve Neul

If the 7" blades are all that is putting you off, you could get a set of 8" blades and cut them to 7". If that size jointer fits your needs $200.00 isn't bad, not great. I saw a display model at the store they were trying to get rid of marked down to $250.00. If I didn't need a 8" or greater jointer I would have bought it.


----------



## woodnthings

*Or you could use 6 1/8" blades*

You would not have the full capacity, but a doable fix with no machinnig/cutting.
A jointer is a pretty simple machine, not a lot to wear out or go wrong in my opinion.
A motor, arbor with 2 bearings and tables that slide in machined ways. I've restored a few including a Chinese model similar to that one. I replaced the 2 bearings for about $15.00, and a new belt for around $5.00. It needed the blades sharpened ... just some of my time, and it woks awesome. I'd offer $150.00, let him counter at $175.00 or you can hold out at the $150.00 price. That's about right in my opinion., either way.

It would have to have a 1 HP motor also. How old is it? I don't recall when they made a 7" model.

http://www.holbren.com/jointer-planer-knives/


----------



## smokey1945

I think it was Global Tooling that I bought 7" blades from. I Emailed them and the cut them with no problem. Seems like it was in the $20's including shipping. Good service and they said they could cut to any length.

It took a lot of shims to get it right on the money. But when I got through it was dead on and as good as a $400 jointer. Seems like I bought it for $175. :yes:


----------



## 10fingers10toes

smokey1945 said:


> I think it was Global Tooling that I bought 7" blades from. I Emailed them and the cut them with no problem. Seems like it was in the $20's including shipping. Good service and they said they could cut to any length.


Thanks for the lead on where to get the 7" blades (custom made). I just called Global Tooling and spoke to a guy named John. He was super helpful to walk me through measuring the blades on the Central Machinery 7" Jointer. 

For future reference, here is their contact info and what I ended up ordering. I hope this helps someone else who is on the hunt for this as well.


*Global Tooling & Supply HQ* 
1203 Ocean St. 
Eugene, OR 97402 
Phone: 541-302-1366 
Web: GlobalTooling.com

High Speed Steel Jointer Blades
Part: SVB6625125 (stock product that is 1/8 x 5/8)
Cut down in length to: 7 1/16
Part costs: 13.01 + (3 cuts * 2.50) = 20.51 
Total costs: 20.51 + 8.15 = 28.56 

Note: they offer carbide blades as well

I will let you know when I get the blades how they turn out.


----------



## 10fingers10toes

The jointer blades arrived from Global Tooling & Supply. 


Actually, the product number as originally noted above was mis-quoted to me. Turns out it was actually SVB*8*625125 which I am guessing means it was the 8 inch version. With the change of items, the total with shipping came to $34.01.


----------



## rkestes

Hi, Wondering how that inexpensive Jointer worked out for you. I am looking at one right now myself, here in Michigan.


----------



## 10fingers10toes

rkestes said:


> Hi, Wondering how that inexpensive Jointer worked out for you. I am looking at one right now myself, here in Michigan.


Almost as soon as I got the new blades set in mine, my motor stopped working. I am fairly persistent and handy with such things so I tried the obvious troubleshooting for 120v single-phase electric motors and was unable to resurrect it. I was able to acquire an old pool pump for free, it fit the bill nicely (even upped the HP a bit) but it did not have a mounting bracket. I created a custom carriage from some plywood and bolted into place.

I got my HF jointer second hand so I am not certain how much [ab]use mine received before I purchased it. I have no idea if the motor issue I experienced is common or not or if it happens after 1000s of hours of use. Mine went out and it was easy enough for me to install a replacement motor.

After replacing the blades and motor, it works like a champ. The only minor inconvenience I see is the fence is kind of fiddly to get square but once set, it holds. My next upgrade will be to fashion a hose port for my 4" dust collection line.

Although I am blessed to have cobbled together a fairly complete woodworking shop, I did so on a tight budget and with not a lot of time (young, large family). So, that means it was slow going to acquire all the equipment needed. Without patience and some late nights, I would never have been able to pull together a well-supplied wood shop.

I paid $100 for my jointer from a Craigslist ad. I put $34 into new blades. There is NO WAY I could find a full-sized jointer for $130 in the mid-Atlantic region of the US. If you are in a similar situation to me, I would strongly endorse the HF jointer. It has made many a project possible for me that I otherwise would have been unable to do well.


----------



## woodworker01

About 16 years ago in AZ, I bought a Central Machinery rabbiting jointer from HF, the out-feed table chipped just past the blades causing a small bump on the edge of the board (I pulled the fence forward of that spot). Eventually taking that jointer back and got a new one, of course when I moved to Indiana, started using it, that one got a chip in the out-feed about the same place. The Harbor Freight here doesn't have it. It can only take 1/32 to 1/16 off to straighten the edge of a board, making a rabbit;best to just use the table saw. The jointer takes some time to adjust it, use a square to get the fence to 90 degrees etc., needs a longer knob to tighten the fence. Maybe they could strengthen the areas that are thin by the blades. Otherwise; it is a good jointer.


----------



## kwoodhands

Get a 3" PVC toilet flange and a hose clamp, 4" hose fits perfect. This helps with your dust collection. 
mike


----------



## woodworker01

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Power tool wise, I agree, but there are even exceptions to this such as the multi tool they have. Also, there are other things that work fantastically like their air compressors and nail guns.


HF has Bauer tools and other new names, I recently bought a Bauer Random Orbital sander, it seems to be a very tool. I have many tools from HF, Chicago Electric saws-all(reciprocating saw) with rotating handle, corded(hammer drill) & cordless drills (3/8 chuck). A dedicated mortiser), Pneumatic, 18ga nailer/ stapler, 23ga pin, face shield, 90amp MiG & welding shield (works to see eclipse). Many bar clamps (never have too many). 50" edge guide, Multi-tool. I made a number projects with wood, Adirondack chair(s), 12 drawer DVD cabinet etc.,many paper-towel holders.


----------



## woodworker01

You spell your name correctly (Duane).


----------



## seo007

*Harbor Freight tools*

I usually get tools and machinery from Harbor Freight if I don't plan on using them much or if I don't know if I would get that much use out of it. Then when it breaks (as they usually do) I make the decision on whether to get a good replacement or not.


----------

